# ADBA Nationals Kellyville Oklahoma October 2010 GP MEET??



## 9361

Hey everyone! I just wanted to announce that I want to get a meet up together for the ADBA nationals. I live very close to Kellyville. :clap:

American Dog Breeders Association

I was thinking we could get a bunch of us together and maybe go out and do something.... not sure yet... looking for someone close by to help me organize something!

Chime in if you want to help or you plan on being there! :woof:


----------



## rosesandthorns

I'll be there! I'm @ 2 1/2 hours away. Be there both days even without a pup for Saturday show.


----------



## rosesandthorns

What about Texarkana? It's only 2 shows on Oct 30 no weight pull this year.


----------



## 9361

I'm not sure where that is, but since I don't have dogs to actually show besides maybe entering the fun show. But I think this would be a great chance to meet up with my GP family.


----------



## bahamutt99

As it stands right now, anybody wants to pet miss Terra, she should be there unless she's in heat (who knows). But I will not be there.


----------



## Harley D

Wish I could but its a bit of a drive there


----------



## Rudy4747

I'll be there we are a part of the club hosting show and live about 5 mins away


----------



## shadowwolf

I'll be there.  Requested the time off a while ago from work. Just have to book the hotel and all that good stuff.


----------



## performanceknls

If nationals was not on my DUE DATE I would be there. I hoping he comes a little early and if I feel up to it were going! It is too close for us to miss out on but I do not want to have my baby in OK. lol


----------



## 9361

performanceknls said:


> If nationals was not on my DUE DATE I would be there. I hoping he comes a little early and if I feel up to it were going! It is too close for us to miss out on but I do not want to have my baby in OK. lol


lol I will beat your butt for traveling that far at 40 weeks pregnant. LOL


----------



## 9361

shadowwolf said:


> I'll be there.  Requested the time off a while ago from work. Just have to book the hotel and all that good stuff.


Awesome, can't wait to meet you! And the bulldoggies.

And Lindsay, wish you could make it.  But I hope to see Terra girl!


----------



## Rudy4747

rosesandthorns said:


> What about Texarkana? It's only 2 shows on Oct 30 no weight pull this year.


I will be at the Texarcana sow as well I do as many close shows as possible. I feel like we may have crossed paths before? Do you have a dog that you show or dogs?


----------



## bahamutt99

Terra will be at Texarkana, too. And still, no me. LOL


----------



## Rudy4747

Man thats too bad. Hey when are some UKC shows around here for conformation do you know of any?


----------



## 9361

So does anyone have any idea's to do outside of the show, after show?


----------



## Firehazard

Oklahoma bulldogs.... Yeah always something going on there, mostly ADBA because of the game type bulldog but alot of old and well bred blood has all 3 registeries behind them ADBA, AKC, UKC, just from ancestors and stock.. Im a bonafide regisery observer myself, I need dogs sure of themselves out in the sticks.. GOOD GOOD dogs there in kellyville, though but you'll see your whopper infected dogs too, however in many the naked eye would never know. There was a movement to get the Whopper dogs AKA Chevy dogs re registered as Oklahoma bulldogs, but apparently the ADBA said that is a name already slang termed for the APBT thanks to the Oklahoma Kid, E.Tudors.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

Shes Got Heart said:


> So does anyone have any idea's to do outside of the show, after show?


I called and left a message and never got a call back I have no clue still.


----------



## bahamutt99

Rudy, check the UKC's website. The Companion dog club had a conformation show not all that long ago. And there's a group that has shows in Eufala as well. Or if you don't mind travel, there's the club in Denton, but their next show falls on the same weekend as the ADBA nationals.


----------



## Rudy4747

Thanks i'll check if you come across any let me know I am not opposed to coming down to your neck of the woods seeing as how that s where my family is.


----------

